# Wood Mice babies



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Well some of you know I had Wood Mice in my garage last winter and recently only seen 1 who pops out when she thinks I've put food and water in her little 'box' for her -also put paper and food in one of our drawers as she was living in it and I regularly keep it clean -last did it yesterday--got a shock today as I found these living in it 
they are tiny -eyes only recently opened i think about 2 weeks old but already very agile -she must have somehow moved them to the drawer -lord knows where the nest was !









there are 6 here -I put them in tank for safety as number 7 did a runner across garage and I tried to retrieve him unsuccessfully but he can get back in OK -all babies now back in the drawer and have seen mum and heard number 7 .
They are incredibly fast but soo soft and very very cute .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww they are so adorable!! So nice to know they are not only being chased out your garage but even being looked after! Hope number 7 is retrieved!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

My cat found a nest last year and brought 4 home. I couldn't believe how tiny they were


----------

